

Rep. Jesse Jackson Jr. blames the iPad for loss of American jobs - optiplex
http://www.edibleapple.com/rep-jesse-jackson-jr-blames-the-ipad-for-loss-of-american-jobs/

======
makecheck
So in a nutshell, we should never have allowed the light bulb to be invented
because makers of lanterns were put out of work.

~~~
eru
The sun puts candle makers out of work.

~~~
ataggart
<http://bastiat.org/en/petition.html>

~~~
eru
Thanks!

------
tytso
I suspect some big players in the book retailing industry gave him a big
donation, and then told him why his previous advocacy for "an iPad for every
schoolchild" might not be such a great thing. It's amazing how a lobbyist can
clarify a politician's thinking! :-)

------
melling
Can't congress discuss the US having the highest corporate taxes in the world,
forcing companies to move jobs to offshore? How about giving tax breaks to
make it cheaper to manufactur in the US?

